# Sequential rear leds



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

I’m gonna update the rear indicators/reverse bulbs to leds the length of the clear bit under the rear lights does anyone know the length of it don’t have access to my car for a week would like to order so bits are here for when I get home


----------

